

Why the markets are like an epileptic brain - wslh
http://english.themarker.com/why-the-markets-are-like-an-epileptic-brain-1.360434

======
evangineer
tl;dr

The boom in the use of index-linked instruments in the US financial markets
since 2001 has caused an unhealthy herd of market players moving in lockstep
creating a lack of healthy resilience which culminated in the 2008 financial
crisis.

~~~
evangineer
One wonders if on the basis of this research, a case can be made for the
banning of index-linked instruments.

